# cannot insert router bit into collet



## dfhorner347 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, I am new to your forum. I have recently purchased a Bosch palm router PR20EVSK. I have a lot of 1/4" shank bits which are required for this tool. However, the collet opening at the top appears to be smaller than the shank and I cannot get any of my 1/4" bits inserted. Any ideas? Don't want to do anything to a)destroy the collete; and b) get hurt operating this tool. Any and all help would be apreciated as I have an urgent project to finish up. Thanks in advance for your information and assistance.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dfhorner said:


> Hi, I am new to your forum. I have recently purchased a Bosch palm router PR20EVSK. I have a lot of 1/4" shank bits which are required for this tool. However, the collet opening at the top appears to be smaller than the shank and I cannot get any of my 1/4" bits inserted. Any ideas? Don't want to do anything to a)destroy the collete; and b) get hurt operating this tool. Any and all help would be apreciated as I have an urgent project to finish up. Thanks in advance for your information and assistance.


Hi - welcome to the forum
Are you sure you didn't get a 6mm collet with that one?


----------



## dfhorner347 (Dec 4, 2010)

The Web site for Bosch notes a 1/4" self-releasing collet. The owner's manual just notes that 1/4" router bits are to be used. I'm going to try and run to Home Depot to see if I can purchase another collet. UGH!!! I was so excited to try this out but I may have to wait. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Try this, take the nut and collet off the router put it on the work bench and slide the bit in with care, if you got the router in the states it should be a 1/4" one, as you push the bit into the collet it should open just a little bit if you see it going to force it open to much STOP and take it back the store and have them give you a new one..they can be tight fit when new.. 
I have 3 of them and one was a bit tight at 1st.

=========



dfhorner said:


> Hi, I am new to your forum. I have recently purchased a Bosch palm router PR20EVSK. I have a lot of 1/4" shank bits which are required for this tool. However, the collet opening at the top appears to be smaller than the shank and I cannot get any of my 1/4" bits inserted. Any ideas? Don't want to do anything to a)destroy the collete; and b) get hurt operating this tool. Any and all help would be apreciated as I have an urgent project to finish up. Thanks in advance for your information and assistance.


----------



## dfhorner347 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll give that a try before anything else. I appreciate it.


----------



## dfhorner347 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi again, just wanted you to know that I went to Home Depot and the people in their Tool Dept. switched out my collet and nut for their display model. It works perfect. I am grateful to my local HD employees. They came thru for me again. Again, thank you to everyone who had suggestions and advice. I appreciate your help. Have a great rest of the day.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I've developed a personal relationship with many of the tool department employees at my local HD. They have given me very good advice and lots of help over the years.


----------

